# Zack now! white GSD



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey i posted some pics of my pup awhile back but his ears finally went up at 10 weeks! 
here is the original shots of him at 8-9 or so weeks. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ctures/144161-zack-white-german-shepherd.html

Hope you enjoy, he just went on a trip with me to florida so I have some pics from there too, i think he stayed dirty the entire trip!


Here are some of him also a link to the pics i took while i was down there.
ImageShack Album - 65 images


He has teepee ears at the moment and hes almost 12 lbs! @ 11 weeks today!  I LOVE GSD'S they are so smart and sweet. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

LOVE the pic of the cats head in his mouth!! LOL too funny!


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> LOVE the pic of the cats head in his mouth!! LOL too funny!



Thats his best friend, a rescue cat I have I named her "Patience" it just seemed so fitting considering the crap she puts up from him lol!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

That fifth pic.....that is a keeper. My goodness. I've never laughed so hard!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

LondonnZack said:


> Thats his best friend, a rescue cat I have I named her "Patience" it just seemed so fitting considering the crap she puts up from him lol!


Very fitting name, she has a lot of it!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He's a cutie!


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

I got her and her siblings as rescues and bottlefed them so i could find them homes, their mother got hit by a car a few days after she had them  But her and her sister binks have good homes now with me and my grandmother, the others have homes as well. 

I also have two other rescue cats named gideon and lucky *shes insanely lucky* I found her outside in an ant bed premature with no tail and she had no hair during the summer, it was bad but she lived with alot of time and very little sleep!


the first cat i found his name is gideon and hes almost ten weighing in at around 27 lbs lol, hes huge! then there is miss lucky who is like my child..and then we have patience


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

5th picture saved to my phone! I love it!


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

im happy everyone likes that pic and understands he would never harm her, he was yawning and she was rubbing up against him and bam... looks yummy haha!:wub:


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Couple more pics of zack 
and my manx taking over clicker training.









Focus, Focus..








Beautiful pup








Not very vicious.








Profile.








Hammin it up








his best friend









They grow up so freaking fast lol I took someones advice and i try to get as many pics as i can because seeing him everyday i dont notice. :smirk:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

He reminds me so much of our male when he was a pup, what a cutie! (no bias here, lol) 
Do you have pictures of his parents?


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> He reminds me so much of our male when he was a pup, what a cutie! (no bias here, lol)
> Do you have pictures of his parents?



I can get some, his dads the biggest white shepherd ive ever seen! lol
I told the breeder id bring him back to see her sometime anyway. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Good luck with all that white hair when he sheds............. I know I have one; no where near as cute as yours though. I also love the Tastes like Chicken picture...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LondonnZack said:


> I can get some, his dads the biggest white shepherd ive ever seen! lol
> I told the breeder id bring him back to see her sometime anyway.
> 
> Why do you ask?


No reason really, just a good excuse to see more pictures!  
I'm always looking at the siblings and parents for my two and trying to see which ones they take after.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

guitarest said:


> Good luck with all that white hair when he sheds............. I know I have one; no where near as cute as yours though. I also love the Tastes like Chicken picture...


Awww come on, they're all cute. How old is yours?


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Awww come on, they're all cute. How old is yours?



agreed, its all a matter of taste and the temperament you want in my opinion!


and WS ill get pics of his parents when i take him for his visit, his dads name is 
McCoys Jefferson Davis Webster
and his moms name is 
McCoys Trouble Webster

him and the last three sires(?) father grandfather etc were all named after generals, colonels etc in american wars, thats why his name is 
Zackary Echo Pemberton on his papers, but i just call him Zazack half the time, the only time i use his real name Zack is when we are working on commands.


----------

